# Beware: CITGO changing name...



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Subject: CITGO Name Change


NEWS FLASH:

Chavez is NOW getting a Russian Weapons Factory built by Putin.
The RUSSIANS are building an AK-47 Kalashnikov Assault Rifle
factory in Venezuela, to give armament support to Communist Rebel 
groups throughout the Americas.

Chavez NOW has IRANIANS operating his oil refineries in Venezuela
for him. It is likely only a matter of time, if not already, before
Chavez has Iranian built LONG RANGE missiles, with a variety of
warhead types aimed at: Guess Who?

CITGO is NOW in the process of Changing Its name to PETRO EXPRESS
due to the loss of gasoline sales in the USA and the recent 
publicity of ownership by Chavez of Venezuela.

Every dollar you spend with CITGO or PETRO EXPRESS gasoline
will be used against you, your basic human rights, and your freedoms. 
He will start wars here in the Americas that will probably be the death of
millions of free people.

THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT because Chavez is starting to feel the
loss of revenue from his holdings. HE OWNS CITGO. This is a very 
important move that everyone should be aware of.

ANNOUNCED JUST RECENTLY, CITGO, BEING AWARE THAT SALES ARE
DOWN DUE TO U.S. CUSTOMERS NOT WANTING TO BUY
FROM "CITGO-CHAVEZ", HAVE STARTED TO CHANGE
THE NAME OF SOME OF THEIR STORES TO: "PETRO EXPRESS"

DO NOT BUY FROM "PETRO EXPRESS" EITHER!!!
"PETRO EXPRESS" IS ALSO 100% OWNED BY "CHAVEZ."


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Tin pot Dictator..*

:smt1099 Thanks for the info Sig.:smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I've heard conflicting stories on that one. Some say it's true, some say that Petro Express is a totally different company that's gotten caught up in this mess. Fortunately for me, I don't have to worry about it. I usually buy at Hess since they have the cheapest gas in the area.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Here is a Snopes link. About half way down the page is a pic of Cindy Sheehan and Hugo Chavez on his weekly TV program.

http://www.snopes.com/politics/gasoline/citgo.asp


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I heard something recently stating that boycotting their product isn't doing much because they just sell their oil to other gas companies (Texaco, Shell, etc). And, its only hurting the store owners.

That is true, and I hope the store owners can get out of their contracts and get other brands instead. I still won't buy that brand, but its sad that the boycott isn't really hurting Venezuela.


----------



## soccerguy59 (Jan 28, 2007)

*Citgo*

If Chavez is selling to other companies, not much you can do about that, the difference is that Citgo is 100% owned by Chavez. The oil/gas companies will get their oil from whom ever they can get it to make a profit. Citgo is no different, but the Citgo company and final product with 100% of revenue going to Chavaz. DON'T BUY CITGO GAS.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Sad thing is.......... most military bases were selling Citgo gasoline. I don't know if they still are, as there is only one base somewhat close to me and their prices are always higher than where I live. I certainly hope that has changed recently.


----------

